

Ask YC: Scheme on blackberry pearl?   - sebg

Hi - I was curious if anybody had scheme on their blackberry pearl.  I have a long plane ride tonight and wanted to play around with scheme.  Thanks!<p>edit: Bonus points for OTA installation.
======
pchristensen
Not sure if it works on BlackBerry but I've used these on WiMo:

<http://www.secretgeek.net/pocket_scheme.asp>

[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.scheme/msg/0cde2c56...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.scheme/msg/0cde2c56416b9773)

